# Things we saw today...



## Jim Beam (Jan 28, 2018)

roundabouts are better than stop signs......


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 28, 2018)

I shall Yield a response...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Jim Beam said:


> roundabouts are better than stop signs......



Is that like a threesome only with 2 people?



Rodney

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2018)

I love roundabouts. They keep putting in more and more in our area.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 29, 2018)

Jim Beam said:


> roundabouts are better than stop signs......

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Have to wonder about the green swimming pool!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Have to wonder about the green swimming pool!!!



They get that way in the winter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Not around our house... Easier to run the pump and toss in a little chlorine now and then than to scrub the pool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Not around our house... Easier to run the pump and toss in a little chlorine now and then than to scrub the pool!



Climate can make pump sorta difficult ta use at times...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 29, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I love roundabouts. They keep putting in more and more in our area.



Northerners seem to navigate round abouts better than southerners.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Climate can make pump sorta difficult ta use at times...
> 
> View attachment 140781




Sweet ice skating rink you got there!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Climate can make pump sorta difficult ta use at times...
> 
> View attachment 140781



You didnt tell me you had a pool when I stopped by!! I woulda brought my suit!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> You didnt tell me you had a pool when I stopped by!! I woulda brought my suit!


You would have needed an ice pick also. Are ya coming back?. If so. Bring yer pick. Do worry folks, i will take pictures.


----------



## CWS (Jan 29, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Northerners seem to navigate round abouts better than southerners.


We just a double roundabout in our town.


----------



## Tankerbarr (Jan 30, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I love roundabouts. They keep putting in more and more in our area.


I hate roundabouts....when i was first using them I had to wonder if there was an emplaced IED that would blow up on me.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Didn't they prove on Myth Busters that those things were highly overrated, and regular corners and stop signs were actually more efficient?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Didn't they prove on Myth Busters that those things were highly overrated, and regular corners and stop signs were actually more efficient?



In the US because the dumb drivers here can’t seem to figure them out. In Europe they are very efficient and keep traffic flowing smoothly.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 30, 2018)

Tankerbarr said:


> I hate roundabouts....when i was first using them I had to wonder if there was an emplaced IED that would blow up on me.



Yeah, that could be a bit nerve wracking.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 30, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Didn't they prove on Myth Busters that those things were highly overrated, and regular corners and stop signs were actually more efficient?



Actually, they proved the opposite. On a highway I use regularly they had a crossing that they replaced with a roundabout, used to be you could sit for 5 minutes to try and cross it, now, hardly any waiting. They've also seen accident reduction in that spot by 80%. And the accidents they do get haven't killed anyone like it used to when the traffic would be moving at 55mph.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 30, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> In the US because the dumb drivers here can’t seem to figure them out. In Europe they are very efficient and keep traffic flowing smoothly.


Except in England, because they flow backwards.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Actually, they proved the opposite. On a highway I use regularly they had a crossing that they replaced with a roundabout, used to be you could sit for 5 minutes to try and cross it, now, hardly any waiting. They've also seen accident reduction in that spot by 80%. And the accidents they do get haven't killed anyone like it used to when the traffic would be moving at 55mph.



You are absolutely correct!!!



Mythbusters.com said:


> https://nextstl.com/2013/10/mythbusters-tackles-four-way-stop-v-roundabout-traffic-throughput/
> 
> *MythBusters Tackles Four-Way Stop V. Roundabout Traffic Throughput*
> October 9, 2013 Alex Ihnen Transportation 80 comments
> ...


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 30, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> You are absolutely correct!!!



Can you please tell my wife I was actually right about something for once????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Can you please tell my wife I was actually right about something for once????



You should save that for an emergency.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 3, 2018)

Roundabouts?? In Massachusetts we call them Rotaries!


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 4, 2018)

More...
Greoux-les-Bains

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 4, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Actually, they proved the opposite. On a highway I use regularly they had a crossing that they replaced with a roundabout, used to be you could sit for 5 minutes to try and cross it, now, hardly any waiting. They've also seen accident reduction in that spot by 80%. And the accidents they do get haven't killed anyone like it used to when the traffic would be moving at 55mph.



First thought, Why put a stop on a highway going 55mph? 
Have they ever heard of a bridge or tunnel?


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2018)

The100road said:


> First thought, Why put a stop on a highway going 55mph?
> Have they ever heard of a bridge or tunnel?



Most our roads here are 55 and they arent highways. Some of our highways are 75 now. 

When I was out there in your state I was blown away by the speed signs .I swear they were either 35 residential or 60 highway. Don't remember seeing any other ones .


----------



## The100road (Feb 4, 2018)

That’s sounds about right Cody. Don’t think we have anything over 60. Most residential is 25 I think. 
M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2018)

Seems we havr everything from 25 to 75 in 10 increments now here


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2018)

Take that back we have 30 and 40 also.... It was kinda nice there not having to worry about speeds dropping on ya and missing the sign and getting a ticket .


----------



## The100road (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh they do. Also areas with 35 or 45 on main roads not residential or freeways. 

Eastern WA usually has the higher speeds because of less people and traffic. 

Here. The freeway might be 60mph. But your only going 10 anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2018)

The100road said:


> First thought, Why put a stop on a highway going 55mph?
> Have they ever heard of a bridge or tunnel?



The stop is on a crossing highway, Rural highways are pretty common out here, no overpasses, no interchanges. The stop signs are on the crossing highway and in the past you'd often have people pull out in front of or try to cross the busier one and an old fart with bad depth perception is a good way to get people killed. They've started using a lot of roundabouts or even Michigan U-turn intersections (Those you can only go right, then have to go up a ways and turn around to go the other direction) and it's cut way down on Grandpa ending up causing a fatal accident.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

